# Wii #XXXX - No More Heroes 2: Desperate Struggle (USA)



## Chanser (Jan 26, 2010)

^^wiirelease-3523^^


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 26, 2010)

I dare you guys to pirate this great piece of software.


----------



## Teny (Jan 26, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> I dare you guys to pirate this great piece of software.



Dare taken. Just kidding.
Not really into the first game, wasted my money.


----------



## bazamuffin (Jan 26, 2010)

I thought the 1st one was pretty cool, best played when stoned


----------



## quepaso (Jan 26, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> I dare you guys to pirate this great piece of software.



Im not only going to pirate it, im going to tell everyone i know it sucks so no one buys it.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 26, 2010)

quepaso said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sir, are a jack-ass.



But on topic: I do plan on buying the game....once I beat Mass Effect 2. And hopefully future releases like Bioshock 2 and other crap doesn't get in my way of getting this game.


----------



## JohnnyCheeks (Jan 26, 2010)

quepaso said:
			
		

> Im not only going to pirate it, im going to tell everyone i know it sucks so no one buys it.



I doubt that deterring 2 people (including your mother) would make an impact on sales.


----------



## xshinox (Jan 26, 2010)

got it and it works on my d2pro9 chipped wii.


----------



## GetTheNew (Jan 26, 2010)

We have a really cool review of this game on our site - check it out http://www.getthenew.com/blogEntry.php?entry=847


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 26, 2010)

Did this get nuked or what?


----------



## ViRGE (Jan 26, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Did this get nuked or what?


No. It looks like it's a scrubbed release. Scrubbed releases don't get a number since they're technically not complete (Nintendo could start looking at the encrypted garbage data). However it would still work just fine.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 26, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> I dare you guys to pirate this great piece of software.


Until there is a release date for Europe there is no other way for me to play.


----------



## fuzzyponken (Jan 26, 2010)

ViRGE said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It _is_ nuked, though. For that very reason.


----------



## CYatta (Jan 26, 2010)

Bought this game at midnight at Wal-mart, and have been playing it since. Terrific game, deserves your money. I think it was a good choice to cut out the cycle drives through a bland city, so you can get straight to the 8-bit side games and the main story. It's also super fucking sweet that they put the tracks in from the NMH: Dark Side EP. I just wish SUDA could some how top Killer7. The NMH series is really fun(ny) and all, but nothing comes close to Killer7.


----------



## ViRGE (Jan 26, 2010)

CYatta said:
			
		

> Bought this game at midnight at Wal-mart, and have been playing it since. Terrific game, deserves your money. I think it was a good choice to cut out the cycle drives through a bland city, so you can get straight to the 8-bit side games and the main story. It's also super fucking sweet that they put the tracks in from the NMH: Dark Side EP. I just wish SUDA could some how top Killer7. The NMH series is really fun(ny) and all, but nothing comes close to Killer7.


No. If it were nuked, it would have *NUKED* in the title. GBATemp does that to differentiate nuked titles from titles that don't qualify for a number. There are other types of games that don't get numbers, such as Club Nintendo releases and prototypes. If you go check the g-Online release system, you can see all the nuked titled and the unnumbered titles. There's a distinct difference.

Edit: And just to be clear here, I'm going by how GBAtemp does things. The Scene may have it nuked, but GBAtemp differentiates between "bad" releases, and non-standard releases that don't qualify for a number.


----------



## demitrius (Jan 26, 2010)

I like the first one more. 

This one cut all the fat, yes, but the levels themselves are more boring and the bosses arent as cool.

The NES style minigames are A+ though.


----------



## Master Mo (Jan 26, 2010)

So is there anything wrong with this release (not playable or something?)?

Great! I really liked the first one and I think it`s great how they`ve changed the City! 

And btw: That Travis-voice-actor must be insane!!! That`s at least how he sounds like... I love that!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT:


			
				ViRGE said:
			
		

> No. If it were nuked, it would have *NUKED* in the title. GBATemp does that to differentiate nuked titles from titles that don't qualify for a number. There are other types of games that don't get numbers, such as Club Nintendo releases and prototypes. If you go check the g-Online release system, you can see all the nuked titled and the unnumbered titles. There's a distinct difference.
> 
> Edit: And just to be clear here, I'm going by how GBAtemp does things. The Scene may have it nuked, but GBAtemp differentiates between "bad" releases, and non-standard releases that don't qualify for a number.


Ah, now I understand. That makes sense!!! Then the release is OK and the numbered release will follow, when the unscrubbed game appears. Hope I got it right now


----------



## Raikiri (Jan 26, 2010)

wel... since it'll prolly take forever for this game to reach europe..i DARE to pirate it because i want to play it NOW


----------



## nehe32 (Jan 26, 2010)

oh my god. i've been waiting for this. I would buy the game right now if it was available, but i guess i will have to download it first


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 26, 2010)

Anyone knows if the PAL release will be uncut?


----------



## Lubbo (Jan 26, 2010)

downloading now, via torrent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





played the first a bit, didn't get that into it i found the battles and fights too repetitive hopefully this will be different


----------



## AceUk (Jan 26, 2010)

Nope battles are still the same


----------



## shonosuke (Jan 26, 2010)

Apparently this does not work on pal consoles, just like part 1, which needed a special trucha based patch


----------



## AceUk (Jan 26, 2010)

It's working on my Pal Wii via WiiFlow 1.1


----------



## nervx (Jan 26, 2010)

is there more than one level for the shooter game in your apartment?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 26, 2010)

I'll be picking this one up after my exams today. It looks awesome, I'm excited to play it.

Anyone know if it comes with a menu update?


----------



## ganons (Jan 26, 2010)

eu release date? http://www.gamefaqs.com/console/wii/data/954479.html


----------



## CambridgeGuy (Jan 26, 2010)

Is it just me or this *still* not up on Usenet?


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Jan 26, 2010)

ViRGE said:
			
		

> CYatta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, you misquoted!


----------



## fuzzyponken (Jan 26, 2010)

ViRGE said:
			
		

> No. If it were nuked, it would have *NUKED* in the title. GBATemp does that to differentiate nuked titles from titles that don't qualify for a number. There are other types of games that don't get numbers, such as Club Nintendo releases and prototypes. If you go check the g-Online release system, you can see all the nuked titled and the unnumbered titles. There's a distinct difference.
> 
> Edit: And just to be clear here, I'm going by how GBAtemp does things. The Scene may have it nuked, but GBAtemp differentiates between "bad" releases, and non-standard releases that don't qualify for a number.


I was referring to the scene release No_More_Heroes_2_-_Desperate_Struggle_USA_Wii-iND which is nuked by the scene for being scrubbed. How GBAtemp does things is not of any interest to me.


----------



## Alerek (Jan 26, 2010)

Been playing this for a little while now, LOADS OF FUN, I enjoy the new minigame system, but the lack of the over world leaves something to be desired.....Honestly though, cant ask for a better game. The Wii is lacking in the "Killer Apps" dept, and this + tatsunoku finally gives a good reason to dust of the console.

Working great with usb conf loader & flash drive, why doesn't this get a #? It's been around for a couple days now...


----------



## shonosuke (Jan 26, 2010)

Getting green screen with GeckoOS, Just like NHM1.

Do I have to wait for a patch or is there another way to run it?

EDIT:Ran it on Neogamma R7 and it works perfect


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 26, 2010)

Alerek said:
			
		

> why doesn't this get a #? It's been around for a couple days now...



Nuked for being pre-scrubbed.


----------



## Alerek (Jan 26, 2010)

Ahh that makes sense. Had me REALLY confused 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Guess legit dummy data is important ;p


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 26, 2010)

Not that people really care about that now (at least not enough to bother propering scrubbed releases) but back in the days of early drive chips people were very finicky about wanting exact 1:1 copies and scrubbed releases were never numbered so that's just how it's remained.

Suppose it's easier to just keep marking them as XXXXXX than going back through and totally screwing up the number system.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 26, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Anyone knows if the PAL release will be uncut?


Rising Star Games will be publishing it and they plan to do a "Extreme Edition" which is rated 18 and one rated 16+ which would cut out the gore and some swearing.  As they are a small publisher I guess they're waiting for the reception to the US release before they commit to a date.  It took them two years for Rune Factory: A Fantasy Harvest Moon to make it over here but saying that they did bring Little Kings Story out here first.


----------



## ganons (Jan 26, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



any release dates sir?


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 26, 2010)

ganons said:
			
		

> any release dates sir?
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Hadrian @ Jan 26 2010, 03:26 PM) Rising Star Games will be publishing it and they plan to do a "Extreme Edition" which is rated 18 and one rated 16+ which would cut out the gore and some swearing.  As they are a small publisher *I guess they're waiting for the reception to the US release before they commit to a date.*  It took them two years for Rune Factory: A Fantasy Harvest Moon to make it over here but saying that they did bring Little Kings Story out here first.


They haven't announced one.


----------



## ganons (Jan 26, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> ganons said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not even for the normal one? is the US version extreme?


----------



## IAmTheRad (Jan 26, 2010)

Grr, hate torrent-only releases. Put it on usenet so I can grab it while in classes at college and using a 2MB/s connection


----------



## VashTS (Jan 26, 2010)

CambridgeGuy said:
			
		

> Is it just me or this *still* not up on Usenet?


Yeah it is not up yet, that sucks, but I can wait anyway.  I'd rather have a correct release.


----------



## saxamo (Jan 26, 2010)

Can I play this without playing the first?

Well, I know I CAN....

But SHOULD I play this without playing through the first? Does it make a lot of references to the first?


----------



## silkyskeeter (Jan 26, 2010)

CambridgeGuy said:
			
		

> Is it just me or this *still* not up on Usenet?


it's not just you. I too am also waiting on it to show up on Usenet. But I rather the full dump be on Usenet. Not some scrubbed release. I am not in a hurry to get the game, I still need to beat the first one xD


----------



## V-King (Jan 26, 2010)

saxamo said:
			
		

> Can I play this without playing the first?
> 
> Well, I know I CAN....
> 
> But SHOULD I play this without playing through the first? Does it make a lot of references to the first?


I wouldn't recommend it. I haven't played the second yet, but my guess is that you will need some background knowledge of the first one to fully understand the story of part 2.


My god WinRAR, why are you extracting this game sooooooooo sloooooooooooow??? ;_________;

Also, why is there no EU release date yet? I want to participate in financing one of the best videogame manufacturers of the current console generation.


----------



## KTroopA (Jan 26, 2010)

up on usenet now.

filename: ind-mh2

under a.b.games.wii


----------



## theeboredone (Jan 26, 2010)

shonosuke said:
			
		

> Getting green screen with GeckoOS, Just like NHM1.
> 
> Do I have to wait for a patch or is there another way to run it?
> 
> EDIT:Ran it on Neogamma R7 and it works perfect



What version of R7 are you using? What's your cios? I tried with R8 Beta 17, and the latest cios revision, but it didn't work.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 26, 2010)

V-King said:
			
		

> I wouldn't recommend it. I haven't played the second yet, but my guess is that you will need some background knowledge of the first one to fully understand the story of part 2.
> 
> 
> My god WinRAR, why are you extracting this game sooooooooo sloooooooooooow??? ;_________;
> ...


To be honest the game can still be played without any knowledge of the first game, its just best to play the first game first as this is so much better and will make the first game seem sub standard if you played that afterwards.  

What I'm saying is the first game will be better if played first.


----------



## xshinox (Jan 26, 2010)

Alerek said:
			
		

> Been playing this for a little while now, LOADS OF FUN, I enjoy the new minigame system, but the lack of the over world leaves something to be desired.....Honestly though, cant ask for a better game. The Wii is lacking in the "Killer Apps" dept, and this + tatsunoku finally gives a good reason to dust of the console.
> 
> Working great with usb conf loader & flash drive, why doesn't this get a #? It's been around for a couple days now...


the mini games are alright. the creator of this game did say that he felt the first game's world traveling through travis's bike was boring since there was nothing to do in the city except side jobs, work out, etc. he said he wanted to do more to it but i guess he canceled it in favor of a overworld map to choose where to go.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 26, 2010)

The overworld ruined the first game somewhat, no great loss in this game.


----------



## lvholanda (Jan 26, 2010)

Great game =) I loved to be able to use the Classic Controller, I think I will finish this game tomorrow.
(Hard mode here we go!)


----------



## kosheh (Jan 27, 2010)

So I went out and bought this game today along with Tatsunoko VS Capcom. It's the first time I've ever bought TWO games on release day. Ever.





best part is that neither will dissapoint B)

But before I pop this into my Wii, just curious - how does Classic Controller controls work? I like the idea, but I'm not sure if it would just be really awkward with like, moving Travis with the left analog while toggling between high and low stance with the right or what.

It's probably toggled with like ZL or ZR but I'm just curious.


----------



## Klarkykat (Jan 27, 2010)

There's a button for a high attack and a low attack. To be honest i'm so happy that they've added the choice to play with the classic controller. The wii remote + nunchuck controls drove me nuts.


----------



## Cablephish (Jan 27, 2010)

Will wait for PS3 console port.


----------



## DaMummy (Jan 27, 2010)

oh crap i just read through 3.5 pages thinking this was red steel 2......wtf...anyway, is the version on usenet unscrubbed? and can someone please post a finished Tatsunoko vs Capcom Ultimate All Stars on usenet, the one on there is only like 50% uploaded and par2's dont help at all


----------



## DjFIL (Jan 27, 2010)

I do feel bad for 'stealing' this one... SUDA 51 has impressed yet again.  Just finished the 2nd (or 3rd...) boss/ranked battle... totally epic.  I really hope he comes out with an Xbox 360 exclusive project (not just a NMH or previous title port)... I'd be right on top of buying that (as I buy all my 360 titles... XBLA and Retail).


----------



## markvn (Jan 27, 2010)

Which iso does it use to load?


----------



## silkyskeeter (Jan 27, 2010)

DaMummy said:
			
		

> oh crap i just read through 3.5 pages thinking this was red steel 2......wtf...anyway, is the version on usenet unscrubbed? and can someone please post a finished Tatsunoko vs Capcom Ultimate All Stars on usenet, the one on there is only like 50% uploaded and par2's dont help at all


? What is the name of the file that you say isnt complete? Becauses on newzbin.com there is only one posting and that one gave me no trouble and is the one I have on my usb hdd atm. The one I got off usenet was called 1u-tatsunoko-vs-capcom-ultimate-all-stars


----------



## silkyskeeter (Jan 27, 2010)

DjFIL said:
			
		

> I do feel bad for 'stealing' this one... SUDA 51 has impressed yet again.  Just finished the 2nd (or 3rd...) boss/ranked battle... totally epic.  I really hope he comes out with an Xbox 360 exclusive project (not just a NMH or previous title port)... I'd be right on top of buying that (as I buy all my 360 titles... XBLA and Retail).


If you feel bad about stealing this one, go buy the game and support the company like most ppl that download games do. Dont be a leech, support the games that need supporting.


----------



## quepaso (Jan 27, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> DjFIL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope you are joking.  99.9999% of people who pirate this game will never legally purchase it.  I know i'll never pay actual money for a nintendo game this gen.  No reason to.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Jan 27, 2010)

quepaso said:
			
		

> silkyskeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL not everyone that downloads games DOESNT purchase the game. And you failed leechers need to stop calling downloading games piracy. Learn the meaning of the word. It's only piracy when you make money off a product that isnt of your own making and give none of it back to the parties that copyright the product. And its ABSOLUTELY LEGAL to download games. Its TABOO but ABSOLUTELY LEGAL. It's shareware, which is perfectly legal. And like I said MOST ppl that download games purchase the games they like to support the company responsible to assure that they get a game of the same calibur later in the future. Not everyone is like you that leeches off of ppl uploading their purchased games they upload. I know of atleast 100 or more ppl that have downloaded this and went out and purchased it. But yes there are leechers that never pay for games that they download, but dont make them the majority, because they are not. The MAJORITY download games to play them before their actual release date (or some download them because it takes forever for them to get a copy of the game in their country if at all) and/or to sample games before the buy to not waste money on gabage titles that don't deserve the sale otherwise without having to pay to rent the game.


----------



## quepaso (Jan 27, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> quepaso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




.....


----------



## florian (Jan 27, 2010)

It work on PAL wii ??????


----------



## kurisu74 (Jan 27, 2010)

Proper scene release is out:

*No.More.Heroes.2.USA.PROPER.Wii-HaZMaT*


----------



## florian (Jan 27, 2010)

kurisu74 said:
			
		

> Proper scene release is out:
> 
> *No.More.Heroes.2.USA.PROPER.Wii-HaZMaT*



*this game is protected same to news super mario bros wii with error disk dre or not ? *


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 27, 2010)

Well, the retail disk works fine on uLoader. The game does have a System Update, though, I'm assuming it's 4.2. I've just been loading through uLoader (since I'm using cIOS rev16 or something) and it plays fine.

The game is quite awesome. Same NMH hack and slash fun with deep mini games that are vastly better than the ones in the first. I miss the open world parts, even if it was a little flawed, but I can live. Although I'm kinda worried because I'm Rank 5 and I'm only 4 hours in. I'm assuming there's some major plot twist that sends him back a few ranks.

Henry and Shinobu both play really well. Instead of having wrestling moves like Travis, Shinobu can jump and Henry can dash.

Bosses are really awesome. You'll see the return of some of the older bosses like Destroyman (yeah, you cut him in half in the first one) and Dr. Letz Shake (whom you didn't fight in the first game; he was killed by Henry before you could attack him). Not to mention Helter Skelter's brother, Skelter Helter.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 27, 2010)

The main games took around 8 hours for me to finish, around a couple of hours was just me messing about with side quests, mini games and that.  I stopped messing around as the story got me intrigued and I was done in no time which was a shame, 6 hours does seem very weak, especially seeing that the cutscenes make up most of it.

Got a little repetitive but the other playable characters really helped combat that, I hope Suda makes that Shinobu game he wants.  Other then that its worth a buy, I mean I'd buy a two hour film for £10 so I no have quarrels with paying £35 for 6 hours of main game and then having a lot of side stuff to do as well.  Its one of those games I'll go back to a lot and it was a lot of fun and quite funny too.


----------



## prowler (Jan 27, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> quepaso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where did you learn that its legal to download illegal games?

Even if you own the game, its still illegal to download it. Making backups on the otherhand is legal in some parts of the world.


----------



## another_waster (Jan 27, 2010)

This is just me being really stupid but...

You know in the gym when your doing the running and it says press b and z ? I keep falling off ! Do you do it fast or slow or together or what ?! ArGH !

Also can you charge your lighsaber by shaking your wii remote in this one as it doesnt seem to do anything, have you just gotta find the power ups in chests n that ?


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 27, 2010)

another_waster said:
			
		

> This is just me being really stupid but...
> 
> You know in the gym when your doing the running and it says press b and z ? I keep falling off ! Do you do it fast or slow or together or what ?! ArGH !
> 
> Also can you charge your lighsaber by shaking your wii remote in this one as it doesnt seem to do anything, have you just gotta find the power ups in chests n that ?


You do know that the treadmill changes making you run left and right?

You can charge your sabre by shaking, it pretty much tells you how in the game.


----------



## ichich56 (Jan 27, 2010)

How did you gotit to work on PAL? If i load it via usb loader GX rev899 and set it to Autopatch or Force50 or 60HZ i got a black screen and the console freezes. If i start it without patching the video the game is running with a red screen und you could see a little bit (it the same way like on other NTSC Games). Patching doesnt work for me also with wiiflow.
Using  cIOS38 Rev14 and its the first game for me with such a problem. I tried IOS 249, 222,223...

Any Idea?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 27, 2010)

Is it just me, or is the jumping with Shinobu extremely frustrating? Always missing platforms, jumping the wrong goddamn way, etc...


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 27, 2010)

ichich56 said:
			
		

> How did you gotit to work on PAL? If i load it via usb loader GX rev899 and set it to Autopatch or Force50 or 60HZ i got a black screen and the console freezes. If i start it without patching the video the game is running with a red screen und you could see a little bit (it the same way like on other NTSC Games). Patching doesnt work for me also with wiiflow.
> Using  cIOS38 Rev14 and its the first game for me with such a problem. I tried IOS 249, 222,223...
> 
> Any Idea?


WiiFlow without patching anything.  On 229, not sur which rev though.

I usually use uLoader but it freezes at the graveyard on that.


----------



## ichich56 (Jan 27, 2010)

But without patched Videomode? 
Not one NTSC game is playable on my console and my TV without selecting Videomode (auto or 50 or 60HZ)
Same like here, red screen, but you can see the game works and the console isnt freezing. Whats happend on 249 or 222,223?


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 27, 2010)

Red screen is because you're using rgb scart. If you want to play without forcing, then you either need to use composite cables and put up with the crap picture quality (and hope your tv supports ntsc or it will be black and white) or use component.


----------



## ichich56 (Jan 27, 2010)

Its true, im using RGB Cable. 
Bad, thats this game has a problem with Videopatching. All other NTSC games work with RGB Cable and Videopatching.

But thank you.


----------



## florian (Jan 27, 2010)

*i think this game have same protection to new super mario bros wii dik error DRe no ?*


----------



## Sotoro (Jan 27, 2010)

florian said:
			
		

> *i think this game have same protection to new super mario bros wii dik error DRe no ?*



No


----------



## qdog82 (Jan 27, 2010)

florian said:
			
		

> *i think this game have same protection to new super mario bros wii dik error DRe no ?*



Does anything ever work for you?


----------



## ichich56 (Jan 27, 2010)

Only cause im interested in. Could someone (with pal console and TV) test the Videopatch if it also hangs the game up or if there an other reason only here at (on,with, for dont know  ) me.


----------



## another_waster (Jan 27, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> another_waster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ha no - serves me right for clicking through instructions! :-p


----------



## KForrester (Jan 28, 2010)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Where did you learn that its legal to download illegal games?
> 
> Even if you own the game, its still illegal to download it. Making backups on the otherhand is legal in some parts of the world.



Different countries have different rules along the following spectrum:

1. Making backups, i.e. fair use or fair dealing
2. Downloading games
3. Uploading / sharing games
4. Personally copying and distributing games

#4 is illegal everywhere.  Most places permit #1.  The stances on #2 and #3 vary wildly.

In Canada, #2 isn't illegal.  In the US, #2 isn't illegal... but you can still be sued in civil court.


----------



## Divine Insect (Jan 28, 2010)

I bought this game yesterday from Walmart, since I've been looking forward to it and had an unused $50 gift card laying around in my room leftover from Christmas.

I've got a softmodded Wii running 4.2U, and it wanted to system update when I inserted the NMH2 disc.  However, I just copied it onto my hard drive via USB Loader, and it runs through there without any issues for me.  I donno what the new system update was, but I didn't want to risk anything.

So far, I only got up to beating Matt Helms, thanks to a 5 page History paper due tomorrow morning at 9am. I can't wait to get the rest of this paper done so I can play some more.  It's definitely better than the first game, and the side-jobs are so addicting given the 2D 8-bit approach.


----------



## mixinluv2u (Jan 28, 2010)

i am still on 3.2U.  do i need to manually install any IOS/updates?  i am getting just black screen with usb loader GX


----------



## ichich56 (Jan 28, 2010)

Solved it!

I used WII Video mode changer 2.3 in smart patch mode used NTSC to PAL and now it works great with usbloader gx, when using Videopatch disc mode.

Tried at first brut mode and PAL 480P without success.


----------



## stingray1059 (Jan 28, 2010)

great game! better than the 1st NMH. 

plus the use of classic controller is awesome. i prefer it that way because i dont want waggle controls. yes im lazy.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Jan 28, 2010)

ichich56 said:
			
		

> How did you gotit to work on PAL? If i load it via usb loader GX rev899 and set it to Autopatch or Force50 or 60HZ i got a black screen and the console freezes. If i start it without patching the video the game is running with a red screen und you could see a little bit (it the same way like on other NTSC Games). Patching doesnt work for me also with wiiflow.
> Using  cIOS38 Rev14 and its the first game for me with such a problem. I tried IOS 249, 222,223...
> 
> Any Idea?



My old tv in the bedroom is PAL and normally hates NTSC games, it plays the new FF game only in black & white, but this works great without any patching. It loads in just fine using Uloader or Neogamma. Everything is just set to default. I have a D2Ckey with some sort of cIOS on too.

The Ocarina cheats work too if you use Uloader.


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 28, 2010)

Is it just me, or does the game seem less responsive than the first. Like when fighting then using the emergency evade, he doesn't seem to respond straight away, it's like before he dodges he has to finish the last swing of the beam katana then he'll dodge. Now it's been a long time since I played the first, but I'm sure on that if you hit the dpad, it would just interrupt what ever you were doing and instantly do the emergency evade.


----------



## airpirate545 (Jan 28, 2010)

Anyone know how to show an enemy's health bar?


----------



## nikochanr3 (Jan 29, 2010)

Does anyone else get an ERROR 2?  I can't patch the ISO for an error 2 (it doesnt see one), yet my Wii gives me an ERROR 2.  I am using Backup loader and my wii is softmodded and i am burning to DVD.  I did an error 2 patch on T vs. C which works just fine.


----------



## Aeladya (Feb 2, 2010)

Will this game run on an official retail disc with Gecko OS? My disc channel will want an update from what I've read and well I hacked my Wii. I was going to go buy this (since I can't download large games or I will be killed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I've got a $50 Gamestop Gift Card, but I wanted to know if I'd need Neogamma or if it should run through Gecko OS.


----------



## powerking56 (Feb 17, 2010)

For some reason when I turn on Ocarina in NeoGamma the game won't boot. Otherwise it will. Can someone help me with the game so I can use Ocarina?


----------



## airpirate545 (Feb 24, 2010)

Played up to the 8th boss and lovin the game. My USB crapped out on me a few weeks ago and I finally redownloaded and burned it to a new DVD-R. Now, whenever I walk out of the hotel it gives me "the disc could not be read" error. In the timespan since my USB crapped out I only reinstalled 4.1 wad and ran pimpmywii. Any help?


----------

